# HTD and the Eat Clean Diet



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

OK, so I lost almost 40 pounds on the Eat Clean Diet in 2011. Gained some back and I hadn't reached my goal yet, so it's time to get serious again. No time like the present.

Tosca Reno is the author of several books, and I found her to be very motivating. My favorite is "The Eat Clean Diet Recharged". I also subscribe to "Clean Eating" magazine. 

She recommends 5-6 small meals per day, lots of water, veggies, whole grains, low fat protein. Easy to fix and eat, easy to follow.

I'm going to track my progress here as it worked well for me once before.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

One thing I forgot to mention, Tosca also suggests putting together a cooler each morning, containing everything you plan on eating that day.

I have not been disciplined enough to do this yet but I can see how it would be a huge help to me. I may try it, on my days off from work.

My dinner is packed for this evening, as well as a couple of snacks. I have salad with baby lettuce, grape tomatoes and cukes, and balsamic vinegar dressing, and a can of albacore tuna. I have a baggie of celery and carrots, a baggie of kumquats, a small amount of almonds, a nonfat greek yogurt, and a small container of nf cottage cheese, and a slice of ww bread with peanut butter. It all looks better than it sounds (it really does amount to healthy, low cal stuff). 

It occurred to me yesterday that losing weight is like an overdrawn checking account ~ you have to take out more than you put in, creating a (calorie) deficit. Simple way for me to visualize weight loss.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I've been kind of at a stand still. I am recommitting today!

Stopped at the store on my way home from work last night and loaded up with fresh vegetables, Greek yogurt, fish, etc. 

I also picked up a container of protein powder, a first for me. I enjoy green smoothies (spinach, banana) but Tosca says to eat protein with it and I don't always feel like fixing an egg, so I'm going to try adding a scoop to the drink.

I'm going to start posting more details and see if that helps me be more accountable.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Jan. 26, 2012

Meal 1 ~ thick cut oats, ground flax seed, cinnamon, blueberries; 1/2 cut fat free cottage cheese

Meal 2 ~ 1 can plain tuna, with chopped celery, onion and cucumber slices

Meal 3 ~ 15 raw almonds and an apple

Meal 4 ~ broiled salmon, steamed broccoli, 1/2 baked sweet potato

Meal 5 ~ fat free Greek yogurt (raspberry)

Meal 6 ~ 1 slice ww toast w/ natural peanut butter (I usually don't need this last ""meal" but if I'm hungry I'll eat).

Please feel free to jump in with words of encouragement, but I respectfully ask that we not debate protein requirements!


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Yesterday went very well! I didn't eat all my meals as there just wasn't time, we were so busy. Today I packed some protein powder in a jar, so I can add water and call it a quick meal, if necessary. 

Also want to say that I will be posting 6 small meals, but not necessarily eating them all, or eating in the order listed. Water, water, and more water! 

I think I will use Sunday as my weekly weigh-in because I can use the nice scales we have at the hospital. 

Meal 1 ~ veggie burger on ww bread, mustard (slept late)

Meal 2 ~ ff Greek yogurt

Meal 3 ~ homemade lentil soup, ff cottage cheese, grape tomatoes

Meal 4 ~ broccoli, lf mozzerella stick

Meal 5 ~ tuna w/ chopped raw veggies

Meal 6 ~ 2 scrambled eggs with sauteed red bell pepper and onion


----------



## vicb66 (Oct 20, 2007)

I too LOVE Tosca! I use her cookbook almost everyday plus some awesome blogs for South Beach Diet recipes and this great indian vegetarian one.I always keep rice,beans,ginger,canned chilis(adobo) and such.I always have a food storage container full of spicy mexican type beans cooked really thickly to have with scrambled eggs and greek yogurt for breakfast.Always make enough of last nights dinner to have lunch the next day.Then the only meal you struggle with is dinner.That isn't so tough.I usually have a meat(four or so ounces) a starch(sweet potato,regular potato,brown rice dish),and two kinds of vegetables.Lots of time I make home made stove top biscuits using wheat and white bread if my guys need more stick to your ribs fattening stuff.Cuz they aren't chubby.So they shouldn't suffer.Lots of times if I have a bean stew or something for dinner I drain it well and use that with eggs and yogurt the next morning.I also listen to Dr.Phils weight loss solution unabridged on my I pod if I'm feeling weak.Good luck and if you need someone to be accountable to please feel free to P.M me with your good days and bad days.I know bragging is the best part of losing weight!


----------



## vicb66 (Oct 20, 2007)

What does your pantry look like?I farm for a living so I can't afford the fancy stuff Tosca recommends.If you need some suggestions on what I've found that is tasty and cheap and still good for your eat clean lifestyle just ask.I love the foreman grill for cooking a bunch of chicken breasts of fish filets to have when I've got the munchies or need something quick for dinner.Sprouts are great too and they cost nothing except what the lentils cost.Then you aren't spending a ton of money on salad stuff in the off season.I always keep greek yogurt on hand for when you have a sweet tooth.Greek yogurt with honey or maple syrup and a handful of nuts is great(not the starbucks icecream my significant other is eating...but he does only weigh 175 and I weigh 212(down from 228 on January 1).Greek yogurt instead of sour cream and pre-made high sugar dannon.I keep a bowl of bananas,kiwi and avocados on the counter for when I have the munchies.And everytime you feel like snacking go brush your teeth.It signals your brain that you are done eating.And try chewing minty gum while you cook dinner or clean up the dishes.It keeps you from putting anything more in your mouth.Keep up the good work!


----------



## vicb66 (Oct 20, 2007)

Keep a pitcher of green tea in the fridge for drinking through the day.It's good for you and it's better than soda.I mix 1 cup of hot water and 1/2 cup of honey.I keep that on the counter to sweeten my tea.I have a sweet tooth and that seems to help.Bee pollen is super to mix in your greek yogurt along with the flax seeds.Great in the middle of the day when you are running out of energy.Bee pollen makes me hyper so I figure it's good for the metabolism.Also I sporadically do yoga here at home.Tamal Dodge put out a dvd.Walmart sells it with a yoga strap for $18.00.Plus a yoga mat and you are good to go.It's two different sessions both about 20 minutes of exercise and 10 minutes of relaxation.I am working on doing it more often but baby steps.Can't expect to change 45 years of habits overnight.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks Vicb66! You are very encouraging and I can relate to everything you said! I love herbal tea and have been drinking more as an aid to increasing my water intake; I never liked the taste of green tea, though, and I'm lucky that I've never been a soda drinker. I live alone so I always cook in big batches, and freeze individual portions; I try to prep veggies as soon as I get home from the store, and I also portion out snack-size baggies of almonds, etc. I love salsa and I make a big bowlful at a time. I'll eat that with tuna, or on a salad instead of dressing, and as a dip for raw veggies.

Meal 1 ~ oatmeal w/ blueberries, ground flax seed, cinnamon, 1 Greek yogurt 

Meal 2 ~ 1 veggie burger on 1 slice ww bread w/ lettuce and onion

Meal 3 ~ ff cottage cheese, grape tomatoes

Meal 4 ~ Black bean chili, steamed brussels sprouts

Meal 5 ~ apple, almonds


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

HilltopDaisy said:


> My dinner is packed for this evening, as well as a couple of snacks. I have salad with baby lettuce, grape tomatoes and cukes, and balsamic vinegar dressing, and a can of albacore tuna. I have a baggie of celery and carrots, a baggie of kumquats, a small amount of almonds, a nonfat greek yogurt, and a small container of nf cottage cheese, and a slice of ww bread with peanut butter. It all looks better than it sounds (it really does amount to healthy, low cal stuff).


Minus the fish, this is how I eat most of the time. I'm almost 50, healthy, and have never been overweight. Good luck to you!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I've never heard of the "eat clean" diet. Why do they call it that? 
Looks like you've got a lot of healthy stuff there, lots of variety, etc. Good luck to you!

I just started a juice diet/cleanse this morning. Just want to detox for a time, and then get back to a more vegetarian diet. I've gone all day just drinking green goo, and I'm a little hungry, but nothing overwhelming. Had a little bit of a headache today, but it could be from not having any coffee, which I dearly love!

vicb66, thanks for telling us about the Lisa's Kitchen site! Indian food is my very favorite food, and vegetarian makes it better! I'm gonna do some reading there when I get done here.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Vicb66, you are doing a great job with your weight loss!!!!

I'd been a vegetarian for most of my life but added seafood a few years ago. I was never overweight until I hit my mid-40's, and I began gaining, a few pounds every year, the weight just crept on. I just turned 54 so I hope to have many more years ahead of me, but I need to stop/reverse the pattern I've set. I feel very strong and healthy, but I'm uncomfortable. Most of my excess is around my middle.

Summerdaze, it's "clean" eating, meaning nothing processed, it's food in it's most natural state. I eat healthy, but the portions are too large, and I eat way to much bread! I was the chef in a health food store years ago (for 5 years), and I've taken some courses in nutrition. I love natural healthy foods!! I dabbled with raw foods on and off the past 5 years, and that's when I feel the best, but it's very difficult to maintain, IMO. 

Meal 1 ~ plain Greek yogurt w/ blueberries and 1/4 cup high protein granola

Meal 2 ~ apple, almonds

Meal 3 ~ Curried chickpeas and spinach, brown rice

Meal 4 ~ ff cottage cheese, grape tomatoes, celery

Meal 5 ~ broiled cod fillet, brussels sprouts, baked sweet potato

Meal 6 ~ boiled egg, red pepper strips, cucumber slices

I will weigh myself when I get to work, and I'll call this my starting weight.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Vicb66, thanks for the links; I can't wait to try some of the Indian recipies! After today, I have 3 days off from work so I can cook! I have a gallon of yellow split peas in the pantry, so I know I'll be fixing myself some of those!


----------



## vicb66 (Oct 20, 2007)

I found an awesome gas station owned by indians on the way north.It is absolutely stuffed to the gills with indian spices and staples.I love going there.My boyfriend is so patient while I look like a kid in a candy store.I think if I were to be born again I'd have a tough time choosing between being Mexican or Indian.The food choices are so awesome!I'm going to come clean...seriously for you ladies that are getting a little older and not happy about gravity taking over. I love my spanx! Even chubby girls can look sexy! I love looking my best when I head out to slop the piggies! But seriously I do love food blogs!Tosca Reno is an inspiration but packing all those little meals is a headache.I really have had the best luck combining all types of healthy eating plans.But actually the most success I've had is in changing my eating habits and that's from forcing Dr.Phil into my brain.He's so honest about getting to the core of why we gained weight.My pressure cooker is my best friend.I'm not organized enough to think of presoaking beans.


----------



## vicb66 (Oct 20, 2007)

I love this woman!I've watched every youtube video she's ever done.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

you are doing great HTD, your eating plan looks good and doable. keep it up. Pam


----------

